# Lollapalooza 2009



## Jerry Garcia (May 23, 2009)

Anyone in the RIU community planning on attending this festival? 

Here's a link to the lineup... http://2009.lollapalooza.com/

I went in 2005 and 2008, so this will be my third trip, and I'm pumped for this years lineup--TV on the Radio, Kings of Leon, Band of Horses, Vampire Weekend, Tool, Jane's Addiction, Lou Reed, Snoop, Ben Harper and the Beastie Boys highlight a few of the bands I'm most excited for!
https://www.rollitup.org/www.lollapalooza.com


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 25, 2009)

No takers yet huh...well bumping right along then...


----------



## zeppelin (May 30, 2009)

I was looking at the line up for last year and I think it was better then, anyway it's a pretty far drive for me to go to chicago. but there's still some pretty good bands playing, but i'm sticking with cutting edge fest this year.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 28, 2009)

Bump for Jane's Addiction being awesome!


----------



## wwvmd (Jul 6, 2009)

Tool and band of horses! WHAT 

I thought tool wasn't playing any more shows for awhile? I saw their last two show in vegas. AMAZING! I might be buying a plane ticket


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm really stoked for Band of Horses. They are playing a couple shows within 200 miles of where I live, but I've been unavailable for both the dates. As for Tool...what else do you need to say?!


----------



## wwvmd (Jul 7, 2009)

i saw band of horses play at ACL last year. they play an amazing live show. you wont be disappointed. i hope i could make it to chicago one year soon. 

we have voodoo fest here. not as big, but still a lot of good bands play. mars volta and nin played last year.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 7, 2009)

ill be there saturday.... 


im talking about rothbury HAHAHA best thing ever...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

The top bands playing at Rothbury do look pretty sweet...

But I like the depth of Lolla this year.

Still, the Dead...


----------



## vandewalle (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah im fucking going and im pumped, though there is no way its gonna be as good as rothbury


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 8, 2009)

lol rothbury is over man!

the dead was the shit! best show i have seen period nqa. so much love there i m craving to go back


----------



## vandewalle (Jul 8, 2009)

i know man best 5 days of my life


----------



## Gblink3 (Jul 8, 2009)

wwvmd said:


> i saw band of horses play at ACL last year. they play an amazing live show. you wont be disappointed. i hope i could make it to chicago one year soon.
> 
> we have voodoo fest here. not as big, but still a lot of good bands play. mars volta and nin played last year.


I'm from N.O. moved l2 years ago further north then I left LA in March, did you see the 09 line up yet? kind of a bust IMO.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 10, 2009)

So I've been checking out the lineup...looks like the only real conflicting shows are Tool and Beastie Boys. There is no chance I'll be able to see both, so who would YOU guys see?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2009)

bruce springstein playing at glastonbury


----------



## StoneInLove (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish it was still a touring show. I saw the first 2. Tool or B-Boys. Beasties all the way. I'm biased because "Licensed to Ill" came out when I was in ninth grade. I grew up with that. Tool kicks mega ass, though. If Tool was that band for you, do it!
S.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 14, 2009)

Tool hands down man. whos excited for COHEED AND CAMBRIA!


----------



## blazintider (Jul 14, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> The top bands playing at Rothbury do look pretty sweet...
> 
> But I like the depth of Lolla this year.
> 
> Still, the Dead...


Rothbury was stacked top to bottom... CHEESE!!!!!! STS9 and their PA set (Last PA was in Feb!). If you're down with Dub Set's and other DJ shit, Rothbury was right up your ally. 

Can't wait for next year 

Rothbury Ticket: $280.00...
Molly and Doses: $250.00...
Having the most fun one kid could EVER have in 96 hours.... FUCKING PRICELESS!!


----------



## blazintider (Jul 14, 2009)

Check out all the buds I picked up at Rothbury this year:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/175865-good-ass-weed-post-all-53.html


----------



## doctorX (Aug 14, 2009)

Snoop Dogg was the best performance! SMOKE  every day!

Depeche mode was #2 for me.

Theivery #3 although i saw them previous. Anyone catch the brazilian chicks nipple slip?

Oh man, i must have smoked 4 or 5 blunts at snoop alone.

Missed the god damn $60 golden tickets, they went out today i think.


----------



## what... huh? (Aug 14, 2009)

Beasties hold a soft spot... But live? Tool. Nqa.

I was remembering the first three lollas, the car fire, that awesome chick on the bike... What was her name? I remember my 3rd trip, and it being so hot they sprayed us down with fire hoses... And that sticking my face in the stream over the fence hurt really bad and turned my eyelids inside out... And that it was a really bad idea... And that fight a random ex picked for me before I realized how fucking old I am.

Life sucks. Live hard.


----------

